# Which Game Camera



## bigbulljoe (Jul 2, 2005)

*trail camera*

You cannot go wrong with the new Moultrie I40 camera!! It is infrared and takes great daytime and night photos as well as good video. The battery life is about the best I've seen and lasts for months even with -30 degree temps we've had up here this winter. This camera will also be in the price range you are looking for. Good Luck

Joe


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

cuddeback is suppose to be good but they are pricey


----------



## daniel745 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Camera*

I have a Moultrie I60, Cuddeback, Reconyx, and (2) Scoutguard 550's. By far, the best value ($200) is the Scoutguard 550. Great pictures, videos, and battery life. The trigger time is far better than Moultrie and comparable to the Cuddeback. The Reconyx trigger time and programming features is in a league of it's own, but so is the price.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Daniel has said the SG550 has pretty much taken the $200 price-point in commercial game cams by storm. Its size, trigger speed, flash zone, and pic quality surpass many of the cams in the price point. There have been several reports in many of the game cam forums about water infiltrating the SG550. You can check out this website for some of the very best b-partisan reviews of just about every game cam available …… chasingame.com

Again Daniel is correct in that the Reconyx is most likely the best commercial cam produced right now, but you will pay through the nose for it.

You can get a quality Homebrew in that price range as well, and you get them customized to your liking. There are limitations to all cams whether commercial or hombrewes; if you want any more info on Homebrews, hit me with a PM, but in the meantime here are some examples of what a quality Brew can offer.
*
Size*

























*Camo*








*on a tree*
















*on a tree*
















*on a tree*









*Quality*

































*IR*
























trespasser









*Zoom*


----------



## Southpaw38 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Moultrie i40 and Sg550. Both have been out for 6 months straight and no problems at all with either one. The SG is very small and has a fast trigger. Both are great $200 cameras.


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought a I40 from Moultrie. I am very happy with the picture quality not so much with trigger speed (could be faster). I bought it in mid october, put it out ,checked it every 2 weeks untill early december. Then didnt check it untill late january, it still had 73% battery life left, this is in north central WI. Overall it took over 1100 pictures. I didnt take any vidioes with it, I thought it would eat up to much memory. A friend of mine has several hundred vidioes from his I40's I think he has 5, He said he never filled a card. Bottom line, I'm getting another one this year.


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Cameras*

I have a moultrie I60 it works great I love the flash range and pictures are excellent. The only problem is when there is fast movement the pictures are blurry. I was thinking shutter speed was where I was having trouble so I brought a cudde back IR for its advertized fast shutter speed. The night time pictures sucked (very grainy) flash range was about 10 ten feet. I want to try reconxy next but am having a hard time with the price.:mg:


----------



## ArrowAddix (Mar 29, 2009)

*StealthCam*

Got a StealthCam I540IR. Love it. Good pix and video. No problems.:set1_draught2:


----------

